# Explicación "ignition coil driver"



## davman (Nov 29, 2007)

Hola.
Creaba este tema para ver si alguien me podria ayudar a entender este circuito detalladamente y saber que son todos esos datos ya que no tengo mucha idea de electronica y se me esta haciendo dificil entenderlo. El circuito en cuestion lo adjunto. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 29, 2007)

Todo el esquema es un generador de alta tension.
Esta basado en la oscilacion (Modo Astable) del IC (Integrated Circuit) 555, este es un oscilador de ciclo de trabajo variable, es decir el tiempo en que la salida esta en ON es distinto al que la salida esta en OFF, los tiempos y frecuencia de oscilacion se ajustan con 2 potenciometros.
El potenciometro superior de 10KOhms ajusta la frecuencia a mayor resistencia menor frecuencia.
El inferior tambien de 10K da la forma de onda a la salida o ciclo de trabajo a mayor resistencia mayor tiempo en estado ON.
La salida se aplica a travez de la resistencia de 100 Ohms a la base de un transistor de poder 2N3055, cuando tension positiva es aplicada a la base de este, el transistor pasa a conducir, cuando no hay tension aplicada a la base el transistor se mantiene "Abierto" NO conduce.
Cuando el transistor conduce, pasa a travez del circuito transistor - bobina una intensisdad de corriente importante (La bobina es de baja resistencia) al cesar la corriente, se produce en la bobina un cambio de campo magnetico que produce a la salida de alta tension un pico, justamente de alta tension.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circuito_integrado_555

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm

Si los componentes fueran de distinto valor, en lugar de un generador de alta tension podria ser un electrificador de alambrados, como los que se usan en el campo para mantener en un lugar a las vacas.


----------



## davman (Nov 29, 2007)

muchas gracias. me ha sido de mucha ayuda


----------



## carlosv (Ene 19, 2010)

Mi pregunta es para davman....existe alguna razon por la cual en la ilustracion del driver para la bobina de encendido se este polarizando inversamente????....tiene que ver esto con la direccion del enrrollamiento del devanado primario del transformador es solo un error de ilustracion????....te hago la pregunta por que el transistor como se puede ver esta controlando tierra la cual es enviada a la bobina y por la otra terminal se esta alimentando con positivo....me gustaria que me aclararas esta duda....

Muy buen proyecto gracias.....


----------



## algoespacio (Ene 22, 2010)

En teoría, está al revés (yo he usado éste circuito para flamas en el escape) pero en la práctica la bobina de encendido del automovil también funciona al polarizarla al revés. La chispa es más débil y la bujía se gasta de una manera incorrecta, pero en estricto rigor funciona.


----------



## carlosv (Ene 23, 2010)

Muy bien me parece perfecto, solo queria reafirmar gracias por tu respuesta.....me gustaria seguir compartiendo informacion con respecto a los automoviles seguimos en contacto....


----------



## aguilaoso (Abr 12, 2010)

Este maldito invento no anda!!!!
Llevo quemados 3 555 y no se cuantos transistores


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2010)

Suguramente tus transistores sean los falsos , hacelo con un BU508D


----------



## aguilaoso (Abr 12, 2010)

Quiza puedas ayudarme.
El circuito es el mismo, el transistor es un 2n3055 pero no excita la bobina. Creo que para que salte un arco electrico es necesario conmutar rapido y el 2n3055 se descarga lento.
Contame que te parece.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2010)

Lo rápido lo da el 555 con el RC, no el 2N2055, deberìa variar con los potenciómetros de 10k, podés probar de achicar el capacitor C de 0,1 a 0,05.

Ponele un 1N4007 en paralelo con el 3055, al cátodo del díodo (lado de la rayita blanca impresa) junto con el colector (cápsula metálica) del 3055, y el ánodo del díodo a masa (emisor del transistor) y contanos a ver que pasa.

Saludos!


----------



## Dano (Abr 13, 2010)

TEnes que estar alimentando mal el 555 o algo por el estilo, el 555 no se quema con nada, es irrompible 


Saludos


----------



## aguilaoso (Abr 13, 2010)

ok, burlense si quieren. Cuando DOSMETROS escribió "colector (cápsula metálica)" rápidamente fuí a la hoja de datos y me di cuenta de que estaba conectando el transistor al revés. Cuando consiga más 555 pruebo de nuevo.
Por otra parte me cuestiono ¿alguien lo hizo y le anduvo?


----------



## aguilaoso (Abr 16, 2010)

Muchahos, es un torbellino de arcos eléctricos. Gracias al apoyo de DOSMETROS puedo asgurar que el circuito anda. Las diferencias entre el dibujo que se ve en el foro y el mio son:
*Un diodo a la salida del 555
*Un capacitor de pequeño valor pero mucha tension entre los bornes de la bobina
*Dos fuentes con masa compartida (una para el circuito y otra para la bobina) porque no me daba la corriente.
*Un capacitor de pequeño valor entre la pata 5 del 555 y masa 

Le saqué el contacto de masa de la bujia para que haga arcos mas largos y tira rayos para todos lados, es genial.
Suerte.

Aguila Oso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2010)

¡ Te felicito Aguilaoso*rayo* !


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 17, 2010)

Creo que es necesario poner el diodo que se te comentaba anteriormente para proteger al pobre transistor, aunque te funcione te dañara a la corta el transistor.

El diodo en paralelo al transistor Colector/emisor.

Seguramente seria aconsejable añadir una configuracion darlington para asgurar la saturacion del 2n3055 que es bastante durito.


----------



## aguilaoso (Abr 18, 2010)

Entiendo que quizá no tenga mucho que ver con el tema del foro pero necesito ayuda.
El circuito en cuestión lo estoy usando para prender un pulsorreactor. ¿Alguien sabe algo de pulsorreactores?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2010)

Solo de los originales que conducían bombas en la segunda guerra mundial . . . necesitan aire o un impulso para que arranquen !

Saludos !


----------



## Rataloca (Abr 19, 2010)

ya que encuentro este tema... y para no abrir otro...
yendo al circuito original al que se conecta la bobina (el del auto)... y aca viene mi pregunta: Donde tiene el oscilador para que funcione la misma? por que hasta donde yo se el negativo se conecta a la masa del auto... pero es una tension continua de 12v...
Desde ya muchas gracias.
Sebas.-


----------



## gca (Abr 19, 2010)

El oscilador esta en el distribuidor del auto. Es un sistema mecanico que consta de un platino que cierra y abre el circuito.

Saludos


----------



## Sebastian Bosch (Abr 19, 2010)

tiopepe123 dijo:


> Creo que es necesario poner el diodo que se te comentaba anteriormente para proteger al pobre transistor



Pero si es un generador de alta tensión como dijeron al principio el votaje "de mas" se va a ir a la alimentacion del circuito.

Aunque no me parece q sea un elevador de tension, como dice "igntion coil driver circuit" (circuito para manejar el cable de ignicion) ¿no sera que simplemente el bobinado genera una chispa, que este funciona a 12vcd y que el 555 es para controlar el duty de funcionamiento? Ademas, la fuente es de 6A


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2010)

seba!!! dijo:


> Pero si es un generador de alta tensión como dijeron al principio el votaje "de mas" se va a ir a la alimentacion del circuito.
> 
> Aunque no me parece q sea un elevador de tension, como dice "igntion coil driver circuit" (circuito para manejar el cable de ignicion) ¿no sera que simplemente el bobinado genera una chispa, que este funciona a 12vcd y que el 555 es para controlar el duty de funcionamiento? Ademas, la fuente es de 6A


 
"igntion coil driver circuit" = circuito de comando de bobina de encendido .

Si, es un circuito elevador de tensión, utiliza una bobina de automovil, y el 555 más el transistor a modo de encendido electrónico reemplazando los platinos.

Saludos !


----------



## Rataloca (Abr 26, 2010)

KiuKIV dijo:


> El oscilador esta en el distribuidor del auto. Es un sistema mecanico que consta de un platino que cierra y abre el circuito.
> 
> Saludos


si te referis a los platinos que se gastan los que tienen todos los autos... lo que hacen es alimentar la bobina mientras el rotor no toque ninguno de los contactos de las bujias, cuando lo hacen el platino abre (supongo que para que cuando haga la chispa no se quemen los platinos ya que quedaria conectado al circuito.... se entiende? jaja
Gracias por tu respuesta.
Sebas.-


----------



## CRUSHERVEY (May 3, 2010)

aguila oso, quisiera saber si pudiaras compartir tu diagrama del generador de arcos y si alguien me pudiera mostrar como adaptarle el flyback ya que no se mucho de electronica


----------



## aguilaoso (May 11, 2010)

Perdón por no responder. Generalmente cuando escriben, la página me avisa con un mail. Esta vez no.
El diagrama es simple, se trata de un 555 en modo astable. El esquemático lo podés sacar de la hoja de datos. La carga entre la pata 3 del 555 y masa es un transistor 2n3055 que maneja potencia suficiente como para excitar la bobina. Ra y Rb las reemplacé por potenciómetros para ajustar la frecuencia y el duty. El único trabajo del 2n3055 es cortarle la alimentación a la bobina.
En el dibujo falta la bujía que va entre el terminal de alta tensión de la bobina y masa.
Mi circuito anda con un transformador de 12V, 500mA de corriente y tira arcos como los que se ven en youtube.
Suerte.


----------



## CRUSHERVEY (May 11, 2010)

Muchas gracias y no te preocupes suele suceder. gracias por la imagen es lo que estaba buscando


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 23, 2010)

hola yo ta tengo hecho 2 osciladores con el 555 y uno con 547, los 2 capasitors, las 4 resistencias, ahora,

como podria hacer para exitar las bobinas que andan cuando un iman las atraviesan ( como las de motores a dos tiempos) le hago un bobinado alrededor de las fierros??


----------



## gsune (Ago 20, 2010)

Hola amigos , estoy tratando de buscarle un sustituto al transistor bip373 ( muy dificil de comprar ) o al vb921 (obsoleto). estos son manejadores de bobinas automotrices ( coil drivers ).
Por favor ayudenme a encontrar un remplazo o a diseñar un circuito parecido con componentes diferentes .
Muchas gracias


----------



## aguilaoso (Ago 20, 2010)

Mirá, no sé que corriente necesitás que maneje el transistor pero el 2n3055 que usé yo, se aguantaba 15A. Pero la verdad es que no tengo idea las especificaciones que requiere tu circuito.

Otro dato es que lo estoy usando hace rato largo con una bobina de un V8 de F100 sin ninguna protección para las corrientes pico y todavía no muestra signos de que le cueste.

Suerte con lo tuyo.


----------



## gsune (Ago 20, 2010)

Amigo gracias por responderme.
Por favor ayudame a ajustar el 2n3055 a mi circuito. 
La señal sale directamente de un circuito integrado, entonces: debo amplificar la señal entre el CI y el 2n3055? o puedo ponerlo directamente?
Podria ayudarme a diseñar el circuito?
La corriente no creo que sea mas de 10 Amp. ( una o dos bobinas automotrices )
el 2n3055 soportaria dos bobinas?
Muchas Gracias por su valiosa ayuda
Gustavo Suñe





Venezuela
si quieres me agregas al Facebook

Tambien tengo la duda si a este transistor se le debe poner un diodo para protegerlo...
Saludos


----------



## aguilaoso (Ago 21, 2010)

Sería ideal si partieras de algunos conocimientos básicos de electrónica para ser un poco más técnicos. Voy a tratar de explicarte, si entendes bien lo que te escribo, lo siguiente va a ser de especificaciones técnicas. Si te parece que te tomo el pelo avisame.
En principio debo decir que el 3055 lo elegí porque lo vendían a un par de cuadras de mi casa y costaba algo de medio dolar. Creo que no vas a tener problemas con este transistor pero es verdad que deberías colocar un diodo de protección entre colector y emisor "en sentido contrario a la circulación de la corriente".
Según las hojas de datos (y si mal no recuerdo) el transistor gana aprox. 70 veces por lo que para trabajar con amperes, en la base se lo tiene que excitar con varios miliamperes. Como no queremos quemar el CI anterior, deberíamos agregar una etapa intermedia. En mi caso, necesitaba cortar rápidamente la corriente y con dos transistores no podía pues se van sumando los retrasos. Me tuve que arreglar con uno solo pero de todas formas no se necesita mayor corriente para generar un arco eléctrico.
Contame más de tu trabajo. ¿Son bobinas para la chispa de una bujía?


----------



## gsune (Ago 21, 2010)

Si, son las bobinas de mi automovil y si son para la chispa de las bujias.
Lo que pasa es que estoy tratando de armar un proyecto de agalo ud mismo (DIY) sobre injeccion electronica y aquí en venezuela no hay componentes electronicos por lo del control cambiario y cosas de la politica de control del estado.
El proyecto es el de Megasquirt V3.
http://www.megamanual.com/ms2/pcb.htm
A pesar de que es un proyecto "libre" se me hace muy dificil conseguir los componentes que ellos especifican, quisiera saber si existen remplazos 
Puedo conseguir ademas del 2n3055 algunos mosfet pero no tengo idea cual podria usar.
Quisiera saber si yo puedo manejar 2 bobinas con un sólo transistor o necesito agregar mas..
Muchisimas gracias por su paciencia amigo.
Saludos


----------



## aguilaoso (Ago 21, 2010)

Transistores como el 2N3055 los podés ir a buscar a alguna casa de reparación de televisores, por ejemplo. 
Una de las condiciones que me impuse en el diseño del circuito fue que el transistor sea un BJT. No me quise arriesgar a poner un MOS por el tema del aislante de Gate. Resulta que es muy sensible a la estática y tenía miedo de que trabajando con arcos eléctricos, dure poco.
De todas formas cuidado que sólo soy un estudiante.

Con respecto a la cantidad de transistores, tenés que pensar cuanta corriente le podés entregar a la base. Si pusieras dos transistores, tenés que doblar la corriente que sale del CI.

¿Las bobinas se excitan simultáneamente o una a la vez?


----------



## gsune (Ago 21, 2010)

Simultaneamente.
Lo del aislante no me preocupa.
Yo aquí tengo varios 2n3055 conmigo.

A los 2n3055 se les debe exitar con voltage o con corriente?
Cuanto voltajo y/o corriente puede entregar el CI 68hc980 ???
Saludos

Alguien mas podria darme una opinion??
Gracias


----------



## aguilaoso (Ago 21, 2010)

No consigo hojas de datos del CI que comentas.
Si los vas a usar en corte y saturación (al transistor), casi que te podés despreocupar de la tensión pero la corriente de base es clave.
Es importante que este transistor gana entre 20 y 70 veces por lo que si, por ejemplo, querés 6A de corriente de colector, necesitás 0.3A en la base. A un integrado es raro que le saques tanta corriente pero sería cuestión de conseguir hojas de datos. 

Como una prueba te recomiendo que armes en un protoboard o en algún lado el 2n3055 con una resistencia de base, alimentado con algún alguna fuente que tengas pero sin sostener la alimentación. Es decir, que le generes un pulso (a mano) en la base y veas que la bobina genera una chispa.


----------



## gsune (Ago 21, 2010)

http://www.datasheetarchive.com/pdf-datasheets/Datasheets-12/DSA-221886.html


----------



## Manotas (Ago 21, 2010)

Compadre use el mosfet IRF740 . te aseguro que nunca te va a joder y sin ninguna proteccion , porque aveces la inductiva puede generar hasta 300 volt

y este soporta 400 y 10 A ,, saludos


----------



## gsune (Ago 22, 2010)

Gracias Manotas
me acaban de decir tambien que use el ISL9V5036P3
Saludos

exactamente cual irf740XXXX me serviria a mi ????
este mosfet tiene la misma ubicacion de los pines que el vb921??


----------



## Manotas (Ago 22, 2010)

gsune dijo:


> Gracias Manotas
> me acaban de decir tambien que use el ISL9V5036P3
> Saludos
> 
> ...




tiene la misma ubicacion de pines ... irf740 da lo mismo los numeros que ienen despues puede ser cualquiera !


----------



## gsune (Ago 22, 2010)

Puedo usar ese mismo irf740 para manejar los injectores ???
Muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## HADES (Ago 22, 2010)

Solo Comunico una modificacion que hice con este circuito el condensador del esquematico:
Ver el archivo adjunto 4681

Lo cambie de 0.1 uF por uno de 10uF y anda de maravillas saludos!

HADES


----------



## gsune (Ago 22, 2010)

Puedo manejar 2 bobinas con el irf740??
Saludos


----------



## Manotas (Ago 22, 2010)

gsune dijo:


> Puedo manejar 2 bobinas con el irf740??
> Saludos


si puedes , mientras sus valores no pasan de los 400 volt y 10A , pero yo creo que si 

prueba ,,, no pierdes nada , el irf740 tiene un costo promedio de 1 dolar  ... ( es muy barato )


----------



## jorger (Ago 23, 2010)

Manotas dijo:


> ..mientras sus valores no pasan de los 400 volt y 10A..


Yo cambiaría la 'y' por una 'o' ..

Por otro lado..
He leido que teneis varios problemas de picotazos de tensión en el transistor/mosfet.
Desguazando una impresora láser saqué una fuente de AT con muchos transformadores que básicamente funcionan como si se tratase del driver de un 555.

En la etapa de 'potencia' hay un condensador de 10nF (codigo 103) en parelelo con el primario del transformador y un diodo entre el colector y el emisor del transistor.

En la misma placa he visto que hay otra configuración en otros transformadores (por qué?): el condesador está en el mismo sitio pero, el diodo va intercalado entre el colector y uno de los pines del primario.

Estos 2 componentes (diodo y condensador), seguramente se utilicen para evitar los picotazos que aparecen en los circuitos estos

Dejo un esquemilla por si alguien no lo entiende.
Saludos.


----------



## Manotas (Ago 23, 2010)

esta bien eso de los picotaos . pero yo lo eh probado asi y nunca me ah fallado .... .. una vez le puse ese tal diodo y me quemo el mosfet .. lo puse sin diodo y nada  hasta ahora me funciona


----------



## jorger (Ago 23, 2010)

Manotas dijo:


> esta bien eso de los picotaos . pero yo lo eh probado asi y nunca me ah fallado .... .. una vez le puse ese tal diodo y me quemo el mosfet .. lo puse sin diodo y nada  hasta ahora me funciona



 EDIT: 





> No es lo mismo poner ese diodo a un mosfet que a un bjt..


 mmm vale, creo que no estoy muy seguro de lo que dije ahí 
Pero probaste con lo del condensador?

Saludos.


----------



## xxuss (Sep 5, 2010)

Saludos a todos!. Soy nuevo en el foro y tengo conocimientos básicos de electrónica. Experimentando con este "ignition coil driver" paso a comentarles los errores que voy cometiendo asi, algun otro usuario con niveles de conocimiento parecidos a puede evitarlos.
Construí el circuito tal cual esta en el diagrama (creo que así es) y experimentando hoy y ansioso de ver que puedo aprender de él me paso que:

- Conecté una fuente de 16 v (transformados de unos parlantes de pc) sabiendo que estaba un poco excedido en volts de lo recomendado para el 555 y en lugar de una "bobina de ignición" que no poseo conecte un transformador que saque de una placa de fotocopiadora laser quemada.
No pude saber cuales son las especificaciones básicas de este pero si medí 3600 ohms  de un lado y 3 ohms del otro. 

- Conecte la salida del circuito al lado de menor ohms y el tester colocado en el rango de 1000 volts alternos. Sin poder saber que frecuencia esta tirando imagené poder medir lo que sale.
El problema es que el multimetro digital se re tildo y empezo a chillar como cuando buscamos continuidad de un cable y se apago solo. Cuando lo rendí y desconectando ya del circuito siguia chillando. Aun así medí una pila en dc y marca cualquier cosa. Creo que lo reventé.

Consultas:

1- ¿Sera que generé muchisimos mas volt de lo que podia soportar?
2- Me siento medio a ciegas ya que no se como medir las frecuencias que en teoria puedo variar con los potenciometros. ¿Con que aparato puedo medir esto o tener una idea de lo que sale del driver?
3- ¿como puedo evitar que me suceda esto con mi proximo tester?

Desde ya les agradezco sus respuestas!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2010)

xxuss dijo:


> Saludos a todos!. Soy nuevo en el foro y tengo conocimientos básicos de electrónica. Experimentando con este "ignition coil driver" paso a comentarles los errores que voy cometiendo asi, algun otro usuario con niveles de conocimiento parecidos a puede evitarlos.
> Construí el circuito tal cual esta en el diagrama (creo que así es) y experimentando hoy y ansioso de ver que puedo aprender de él me paso que:
> 
> - Conecté una fuente de 16 v (transformados de unos parlantes de pc) sabiendo que estaba un poco excedido en volts de lo recomendado para el 555 y en lugar de una "bobina de ignición" que no poseo conecte un transformador que saque de una placa de fotocopiadora laser quemada.
> ...


 

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Si sabías que estabas cerca del límite del 555 y decidiste arriesgarlo , bién por vos , el 555 vale una moneda pero el aprendizaje y la experiencia propia no tiene precio .

Los testeres no pueden medir altas frecuencias (los baratos) y además seguramente te hayas pasado de voltaje y lo mataste. Te aconsejo que te compres un tester analógico de aguja (los hay de 4 dólares) y le cambies los díodos rectificadores por *díodos rápidos* (así se llaman y así se compran) , un ampere mil volts servirán. Si vas a medir muuuuuuuuucha tensión hacete una punta para alta tensión , buscala que aquí hay >>> Buscar 
	
.

Para medir hace falta equipo , y eso vale dinero .

Podrías armarte con una PC viejita y su placa de sonido (No arriesgues la que utilizás !) , un osciloscopio , un frecuencímetro y un generador de funciones que obviamente son experimentales pero te servirían para comenzar.

Saludos !


----------



## xxuss (Sep 5, 2010)

DOSMETROS, gracias por tus consejos voy por el tester analógicos y los diodos rápidos!

Bueno me quede con el tema de poder acércame de antemano al valor de oscilación del lm555. Así que estuve investigando las hojas técnicas de este integrado con respecto al circuito astable. Finalmente decidí hace un programita flash en el que simplemente ingresamos:
- Valor de resistencia A [en Ohms]
- Valor de resistencia B [en Ohms]
- Valor del Capacitor [en Faraday]

Y nos entrega la duración en segundos:

- Valor de duración punto alto,
- Valor de duración punto bajo
- Duración del ciclo
- Ciclos por segundo

Recién hoy tuve un ratito y acá termino de plasmar dicha aplicación.
Espero que algún otro le encuentre utilidad a esta pequeña aplicación.

Este es el enlace:

http://geonamia.byethost5.com/LM555_Calculador/LM555_Astable_Calculador.html

Bueno, les comento que haciéndome de instrumental para experimentar con alto voltaje y frecuencias, logré conseguir un Multimetro analógico Jansen FN todas sus puntas originales. Con el que lograré medir inductancias, capacitancias, dc y ac hasta 28000 volts.
Así que me queda pendiente el tema de las frecuencias y formas de las ondas. Obviamente después de esta compra vuelvo a quedar en 0. Pero me las voy a ingeniar para de acá a un tiempo conseguirme un osciloscopio.

Mientras tanto, Tengo una nueva consulta:
- En cuanto a las frecuencias (que van a excitar el primario del flyback o bobina de encendido), las voy a generarlas con un 555 en modo astable, ellas van a ser pulsantes entre (por ejemplo) 9v y 0v.
Mi inquietud es:
Una frecuencia en CA de 22000 ciclos/segundo seria aproximada a una de 44000 pulsos/segundo. Porque según entiendo el ciclo en CA contempla dos picos; el (+) y el (–) <adjunto imagen para clarificar mi pregunta>.
¿Esto es así?, o sea ¿necesito 44000 pulsos para emular una frecuencia de 22000 de CA?.
Como les comenté, no poseo osciloscopio. ¿Que forma adoptaría la onda cuadrada (salida del 555) en el secundario?, ¿se modifica su forma rectangular?

Enlace de la foto que esta en hilo "Como conectar un flyback?"

Ver el archivo adjunto 39699

Muchas gracias!


----------



## HADES (Sep 27, 2010)

compañero lo que sucede con los ciclos es que eso se le conocen tambien como *Frecuencia* de una señal ahora bien la del tipo CA tiende a tener un pico de voltage positivo y voltage negativo pero ese hecho es independiente de su "ciclaje" o mejor dicho Frecuencia, en su defecto tu duda seria con respecto a que si la señal por ser del tipo cuadrada funcionara con respecto a la del tipo sinusoidal de la del tipo CA pero compañero en resumen la del tipo cuadrada funciona yo hice funcionar para ver la chispa del carro con ese circuito ahora proba con el condensador de 0.1 uf y con uno de 10 uF sino funciona con un condensador proba con el otro ya que si no funciona es por las frecuencias(velocidad) y no por el tipo!!


saludos y nos contas!!!

HADES


----------



## jorgehernanso (Nov 5, 2010)

aguilaoso dijo:


> Perdón por no responder. Generalmente cuando escriben, la página me avisa con un mail. Esta vez no.
> El diagrama es simple, se trata de un 555 en modo astable. El esquemático lo podés sacar de la hoja de datos. La carga entre la pata 3 del 555 y masa es un transistor 2n3055 que maneja potencia suficiente como para excitar la bobina. Ra y Rb las reemplacé por potenciómetros para ajustar la frecuencia y el duty. El único trabajo del 2n3055 es cortarle la alimentación a la bobina.
> En el dibujo falta la bujía que va entre el terminal de alta tensión de la bobina y masa.
> Mi circuito anda con un transformador de 12V, 500mA de corriente y tira arcos como los que se ven en youtube.
> Suerte.




pregunta soy nuevo en esto y no quiero hacer macanas jaja  .. el valor de la resistencia de cuanto podria ser??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2010)

jorgehernanso dijo:


> pregunta soy nuevo en esto y no quiero hacer macanas jaja  .. el valor de la resistencia de cuanto podria ser??


 

La resistencia es de 100 ohms y el capacitor puede cambiarse a 10uF . . .   si hubieras leido el post completo . . .

Abra la boquita que va el avioncito con la papita 



Ver el archivo adjunto 4681

Saludos !


----------



## jorgehernanso (Nov 5, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La resistencia es de 100 ohms y el capacitor puede cambiarse a 10uF . . .   si hubieras leido el post completo . . .
> 
> Abra la boquita que va el avioncito con la papita
> 
> ...





jajajaj ahora sii ya entendii... gracias!


----------



## martin enrique (Feb 17, 2011)

buenas, soy martin y soy nuevo en el foro.
quiero saber si este circuito se puede adaptar para generar los pulsos que requiere un CDI de moto. estoy queriendo armar un probador de CDI y necesito estos pulsos con frecuencia variable para simular distintas r.p.m.
Lo que me parece obvio es sacar la bobina y el 2n30055, pero si saco estos componentes :¿ que pasa con el condensador y con la resistencia de 100Ω de la salida(pata3)?
Tendre que dejarlos, sacar alguno, o cambiar los valores.
Como solo necesito variar la frecuencia del pulso, sera necesario el otro potenciometro?
Desde ya agradezco la colaboracion que me puedan brindar.


----------



## xxuss (May 3, 2011)

Hola a todos.
Bueno decidí probar estos dos circuitos quitando en principio la bobina y/o flyback para ver que intensidades y gráficas se pueden obtener del circuito oscilante.
Mi fuente de alimentación es una batería de 12 volts de automóvil (que reemplace en mi auto pero para estas pruebas va bien). 

Mis requerimientos inquietudes iniciales fueron:

1- Calcular teóricamente una frecuencia de 20000khz ( en base a las formulas de calculo del datasheets del lmc555 y comprobar el resultado empíricamente.

2- Averiguar los voltajes que encuentro a la salida del colector y + (voltaje que excitará el primario de la bobina y/o flyback).


Para responder a 1:

Use un programa que hice rápido en flash para calcular el circuito oscilante del  lmc555. Dentro de este programa varié las resistencias y la capacidad del condensador hasta obtener la frecuencia y unos porcentajes de carga y descarga con una diferencia inferior al 10% entre ellos. 
Luego de armé los dos circuitos, logré conseguir un osciloscopio (Gracias Oscar de Azul!) y pase a medir los valores reales.
El calculo teórico resulto estar muy próximo al empírico para obtener aproximadamente los 20khz de frecuencia. Las resistencias reales (medidas en el circuito) fueron RA=330 ohms, RB=3530 ohms y Capacitor= 0.01uf. Con esa configuración el calculador predecía una frecuencia de 19522hz y en el osciloscopio medí 20000hz aproximadamente.  Con lo cual comprobé mi primer inquietud.

Para responder a 2:
conecte los dos canales del oscilocopio el primero a la salida del Colector y Positivo para obtener los valores que actuaran en el primario de la bobina y/o flyback. 
Y los voltajes resultaron ser mas bajos de los que me imaginaba (quizá sea una impresión errada y estén bien estos niveles) pero simplemente imaginé que iban a ser mas grandes. Emplee una punta de 10x en ambos canales, como pueden ver en el canal 1 (de ambas imágenes) el voltaje para ambos circuitos estaría cercano a 0.5v.
Por lo que recurro a los mas sabios para ver si estos niveles de voltajes los ven bien o no. Lo que me llama la atención es que los dos circuitos manejan voltajes similares por lo que quizá sean los correctos. 
Otra duda se me plantea en el circuito 1 en que emplea el 2n3055, aparentemente este es mas lento en reacción al disminuir el voltage del pin3 del 555. Pero al aumentar el voltaje del pin 3 no sucede lo mismo ya que se ve como simultaneo. 
Sucede en menor medida algo parecido en el circuito B al descender el voltaje. Cuando el voltage disminuye en el pin 3 se observa una especie de inercia (mas estrecha que la del 2n3055) pero al subir el voltaje de la salida del pin 3 del 555 esto no sucede y se ve como instantáneo (lo mismo sucede en el circuito A con el  2n3055).
Otra cosa que me llamo la atención es que el voltaje se muestra como negativo. Si es así me ¿podrían aclarar por que sucede esto?. Se me ocurre que se deba quizá a los materiales semiconductores del transistor (NPN) pero no estoy seguro. 
Por otro lado si alguien advierte en la información algo que pasé por alto, o que ve interesante estaría bueno que lo comente así entre todos podemos analizarlo.
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## xxuss (May 4, 2011)

He encontrado mi falla y eso responde a mis dudas sobre el voltaje que media. Mi error fue medir sin la bobina. Cegado en parte por las altas horas anoche no me di cuenta que estaba dejando parte de los circuitos abiertos. 
Hoy conecte uno de los bobinados de mi flyback B&N (el de menor resistencia) y los valores del voltaje cambiaron instantáneamente (y si era obvio pero comento esto porque quizá algún otro novato como yo algún día pase por lo mismo). 
Probé ambos circuitos  por separado, observe las gráficas en el osciloscopio y obtuve mis primeras chispas. 
En cuanto pueda voy a subir imágenes y observaciones mas detalladas.
Saludos


----------



## aguilaoso (May 11, 2011)

El otro día se me ocurrió usar el circuito con la bobina que tenía para hacer que los arcos electricos reproduzcan el sonido de la pc. 
Empecé por lo más bruto y fue hacer un circuito comparador que cuando la señal de salida de la pc supere un valor de V, dispare una chispa. Así, en cada cresta de una senoidal tendría un arco que seguiría el sonido como esperaba. Yyyyyyy..... no funcionó.
¿Ideas?



xxuss dijo:


> He encontrado mi falla y eso responde a mis dudas sobre el voltaje que media. Mi error fue medir sin la bobina. Cegado en parte por las altas horas anoche no me di cuenta que estaba dejando parte de los circuitos abiertos.
> Hoy conecte uno de los bobinados de mi flyback B&N (el de menor resistencia) y los valores del voltaje cambiaron instantáneamente (y si era obvio pero comento esto porque quizá algún otro novato como yo algún día pase por lo mismo).
> Probé ambos circuitos  por separado, observe las gráficas en el osciloscopio y obtuve mis primeras chispas.
> En cuanto pueda voy a subir imágenes y observaciones mas detalladas.
> Saludos



De todas formas creería lógico que al cortar, el 2n3055 tire un pico inverso de alta corriente. Es debido a los portadores en exceso de las zonas P o N del transistor.


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 11, 2011)

preferiria un oscilador con el ne555 y un mosfet + un flyback AC modulado en el pin 5 del ne555 con un condensador de 100n en serie con el audio.

sino modular en AM, con un trafo de 220v a 9v con el lado de 9v en serie con la alimentacion del cto y el lado de 220v usando los dos cables para conectar audio.


----------



## jorgehernanso (May 31, 2012)

no me andubo, puede ser que no ande si en transistor esta al reves?


----------



## jorgehernanso (May 31, 2012)

me fije y esta todo bien, pero apenas hace cosquillas, lo alimente primero con un tranformador de 220 a 12v 500ma y despues con una bateria de automovil pero de las 2 maneras apenas un cosquilleo hace y no hace salto de chispas, use 2 bobinas de automovil para probarlo y con ambas lo mismo


----------



## aguilaoso (May 31, 2012)

jorgehernanso dijo:


> me fije y esta todo bien, pero apenas hace cosquillas, lo alimente primero con un tranformador de 220 a 12v 500ma y despues con una bateria de automovil pero de las 2 maneras apenas un cosquilleo hace y no hace salto de chispas, use 2 bobinas de automovil para probarlo y con ambas lo mismo



No se cómo estpa hecho tu circuito pero te paso un par de consejos.
1-El transistor debe se uno de potencia
2-El transistor alrevés sigue funcionando pero muy mal.
3-Se debe cortar la masa de la bobina.
4-Si la frecuencia es muy alta, la bobina no llega a cargarse y no hay chispa.

Suerte.


----------



## fernandohaller (Nov 23, 2012)

hola a todos  hice el circuito este que figura en este tema pero tengo un problema me quema los 555 a dos manos que puede ser ya le coloque el bendito tiodo sobre el 3055 y sigue con el mismo sintoma.....alguien que me pueda dar una mano


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2012)

fernandohaller dijo:


> hola a todos  hice el circuito este que figura en este tema pero tengo un problema me quema los 555 a dos manos que puede ser ya le coloque el bendito tiodo sobre el 3055 y sigue con el mismo sintoma.....alguien que me pueda dar una mano



Exactamente ¿ Que esquema armaste ?

¿ Que estas empleando para alimentarlo ?


----------



## fernandohaller (Nov 23, 2012)

este es el circuito de ahora lo tube que modificar ya que el primero que me pararon no funcionaba quite el transisto bd239 y deje que el 555 gatille al 2n3055 y funciono pero me cocina lo 555 creo que debe ser por la alta tencion, lo estoy alimentando on una fuente de 12v y 5A.
Como aclaracion, en una de las pruebas cuando probaba el arco elecrico cuando lo aleje demaciado ahi murio el primero de las 555-

Aca esta el circuito originalhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=83689&d=1353378154


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2012)

Prueba de aumentar el valor de la resistencia de 100Ω, por ejemplo a 270Ω y seria conveniente que cambies el 2N3055 por un darlington.


----------



## fernandohaller (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok por ahora se me terminaron los 555 vere si compro unos y pruebo. Gracias


----------



## robocop2 (Jun 5, 2013)

hola gente del foro, y a todos estos circuitos que postean, lo alimentan con la bateria de 12 voltios, pero si lo quiero usar con corriente de la red que en mi caso es de 220 voltios, entonces usaria un trafo de 220 a 12 v, pero mi pregunta es que el trafo de cuantos amperios debe ser?,


----------



## aguilaoso (Jun 5, 2013)

robocop2 dijo:


> hola gente del foro, y a todos estos circuitos que postean, lo alimentan con la bateria de 12 voltios, pero si lo quiero usar con corriente de la red que en mi caso es de 220 voltios, entonces usaria un trafo de 220 a 12 v, pero mi pregunta es que el trafo de cuantos amperios debe ser?,



cualquiera te sirve, el circuito no consume nada. Yo lo hice andar fuerte con 500mA.


----------



## robocop2 (Jun 5, 2013)

aguilaoso dijo:


> cualquiera te sirve, el circuito no consume nada. Yo lo hice andar fuerte con 500mA.



gracias, entonces probare con 1 amperio, hasta luego.


----------



## gsune (Oct 6, 2013)

hola amigos quisiera un consejo de alguien que sepa. estoy  construyendo una maquina para probar bobinas automotrices e inyectores de gasolina. todos los diagramas que he conseguido indican usar bipolares o darlington.
quisiera saber si en ves de un darlington yo pudiera usar un mosfet tipo irf740 ?
cuales serian los cambios que tengo que hacer?
habrían beneficios?

otra cosa muy interesante seria el de agregarle un elevador de tension básico y barato al circuito justo entre la bobina y el driver para que se produzca una chispa mucho mayor en la bujia. esto se conoce como CDI o capacitive dischage ignition
si alguien me puede dar una idea por favor
muchas gracias


----------

